# Fish ???



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I give Merlin canned tuna at least once a week mixed with his kibble which he really likes.
And I was wondering is there any other canned fish that I can give him ??
Just a bit concerned about the bones in the fish, I've been told that he can eat the bones but I'm not too sure.
Thinking about sardines or mackerel.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson likes Sardines and has them once a week


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think any tinned fish is OK but it may be best to avoid the ones in brine as it it can be very salty.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

I give Bentley and Dolly canned tuna and sardines, the ones in spring water. I mix it with their kibble, some veg and maybe a bit of rice


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My two have tinned tuna or mackerel once a week and they love it! Get the one in spring water or oil based and drain it first.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddie has mackerel once a week, he loves it x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine like both, I give the ones with oil, great to stuff kongs with although your fingers stink x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine eat tuna, sardines, mackerel and pilchards in spring water or olive oil. I often add natural yoghurt and a few veggies.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max loathes tinned fish......except salmon! He does however enjoy a fillet of raw fish.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Max loathes tinned fish......except salmon! He does however enjoy a fillet of raw fish.


He's obviously a gourmet boy


----------



## phantoms_mama (Mar 1, 2013)

Tuna has a lot of mercury, I would choose another type for a little body.


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine love mackerel and they like it mixed with natural yoghurt and frozen in a kong it's like doggy ice cream


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Max loathes tinned fish......except salmon! He does however enjoy a fillet of raw fish.


Max sure as expensive taste - cant blame him I love salmon myself !!!!
Will deffinately try raw fish although I'm still worried about the bones.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I sometimes see reduced mackerel on the fish counter and wonder if it would be ok to just give him the whole fish? I'm sure some raw feeders said they sometimes do that.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I've tried Milo on raw sprats he loved them but was sick, coincidence maybe. Haven't given raw fish since

Val


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Going to try the mackerel and yogurt ice cream......think my dogs will love it! Thank you for that recipe!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I'm too worried about bones to give them a large whole raw fish. I gave them some medium sized sardines once with soft bones and they swallowed them whole like sea lions!


----------

